
Notes on the Hawaii false alarm, one year later - Fej
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2019/01/13/notes-on-the-hawaii-false-alarm-one-year-later/
======
scrumper
I found the fact that they're backing away from missile warnings and that
Massachusetts has no provision at all for nuclear emergency response (see the
footnotes) quite worrying.

------
HI-EMA-hack
I’m trying to make a relevant comment but it keeps getting flagged. Why? Why
does my comment need to disappear?

~~~
grzm
Looking at the text of your flagged comments, they read like unsubstantiated
conspiracy theories, not something relevant that would contribute to
substantive discussion on the topic.

~~~
HI-EMA-hack
1) I received duplicate alerts as did many others. Timing of mine is
suspicious; something a skilled hacker would do

2) military looking couple decided to goad me about my suicide bag that
evening.

3) many others received duplicates

4) reports of duplicates, relevant at least to a technical malfunction (no
conspiracy theory) didn’t make it into any official reports despite having
occurred

Flagging a theory — that it was a hack or otherwise intentional — which
explains why i would receive a duplicate suspiciously timed and then harassed
about a suicide bag — isn’t helpful to the discussion. Makes it look like
sweeping under the rug, even if that wasn’t the reason for flagging.

~~~
yial
Re: 2. You say that happened at coffee gallery, why would strangers at a
coffee shop be aware of your suicide bag? I feel like I’m missing something as
to how this would occur, or why it would be relevant.

Regarding duplicates; when I’ve reciever campus alerts from various
institutions, I have on occasion reciever duplicates.

------
HI-EMA-hack
Please allow me to rephrase so my comment does not get flagged.

The Hawaii false missile alert was quite likely a coordinated hack combined
with a bumbling cover-up. I have evidence suggesting this to be a likely
explanation.

Of note is that the EMA story changed and was rather opaque. There was no
discussion about the duplicate alerts that many people received, including me.

No explanation as to why a military looking couple was goading me that evening
at coffee gallery about my suicide bag.

At a minimum, since people sporadically received duplicates hours later, this
should have been part of some official public report, as this would indicate a
notable technical malfunction. No such report exists.

